# Baby Videos



## moonkissed

I took some videos of my babies I had to share! They are 17 days old. This was their very first playtime in the big playpen. They are still young so it was short and mostly to get them alittle exercise and to experience everything.






Learning how to climb/get off things:






Baby playing with a kitty ball. They kept doing it but this was the only video I managed to catch


----------



## kksrats

Omg that runt! It's so tiny compared to the rest (assuming it's the same litter).


----------



## Love My Rats

omg their so cute


----------



## moonkissed

kksrats said:


> Omg that runt! It's so tiny compared to the rest (assuming it's the same litter).


My little runt Yuna. She is so tiny  She is such a fighter. I've had several people all with litters around the same time and they all lost their runts but Yuna is still fighting for a chance. Every single day I am happily amazed that she is still with us. We are praying for her. 

I have a thread for her here http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?285945-Yuna-the-littlest-runt


----------



## kksrats

It's hit or miss with runts unfortunately. I had 2 runts in a litter of 19, one survived but the other died at around two weeks. I think that your little girl looks good considering her size. Have you been supplementing her diet in any way?


----------



## gin

oh my gosh, your babies are so freaking adorable!! I want babies too


----------



## KennaBoo

They are sooo precious!! Absolutely adorable!! I bet you love having a bunch of sweet little rat babies running around and having a great time with everything! I know I would


----------



## moonkissed

kksrats said:


> It's hit or miss with runts unfortunately. I had 2 runts in a litter of 19, one survived but the other died at around two weeks. I think that your little girl looks good considering her size. Have you been supplementing her diet in any way?


Yes I have been feeding her some to help and also giving her alone time with mom.


----------



## DustyRat

OMG they are gorgeous! Do you have a vid with them and mom?


----------



## moonkissed

DustyRat said:


> OMG they are gorgeous! Do you have a vid with them and mom?


You know I actually don't! baby play time is usually give momma a break time lol 

Ill bug her and take one <3


----------



## moonkissed

Not great videos lol 

Charlie (the mom) pretty much just wants out. As soon as the lid is off she is gone. She isn't a horrible mom but...not a great mom either lol. She is young so I don't blame her, she wants to go play not be doing momma things. 

https://youtu.be/RIXPHabeGbU
https://youtu.be/nIAU-NnHasA


----------



## Marie5656

OMG..just OMG Is all I can say right now.


----------



## kksrats

moonkissed said:


> Not great videos lol
> 
> Charlie (the mom) pretty much just wants out. As soon as the lid is off she is gone. She isn't a horrible mom but...not a great mom either lol. She is young so I don't blame her, she wants to go play not be doing momma things.
> 
> https://youtu.be/RIXPHabeGbU
> https://youtu.be/nIAU-NnHasA


Haha I recognize that behavior. "Why do you insist on trapping me in here with these monsters?!" I usually let my nursing girls free roam basically all day once the pups reached 2 weeks. Not feasible for everyone (it certainly wouldn't be for me now that I work full time), but they were so much happier being able to choose when they went to nurse rather than being stuck with a bunch of crazy little rat bubs all day lol


----------



## moonkissed

kksrats said:


> Haha I recognize that behavior. "Why do you insist on trapping me in here with these monsters?!" I usually let my nursing girls free roam basically all day once the pups reached 2 weeks. Not feasible for everyone (it certainly wouldn't be for me now that I work full time), but they were so much happier being able to choose when they went to nurse rather than being stuck with a bunch of crazy little rat bubs all day lol


I have a rat room but I have both males and females in it. I wouldnt feel comfortable letting her free range all day because if she decided to move the babies or the babies getting out. The babies would be able to slip under the closet door or the room door easily! They were already escaping their playpen today!! 

I have a good sized nursery cage though and she can get in the wheel or up on the shelf to get away from them if they bug her.

But whenever i take the babies I give her free range time and when I first let my other girls out for the day I give her some time to play with them but the nursery cage is closed. 

At 3 weeks on I give her alot more free range time as I let the babies out to play with all the females.

My other momma Khaleesi got alot more breaks but she was an excellent mother. When Khaleesi had enough she would let me know lol! Charlie is eh, a bit of me is afraid she would never go back to her babies if I didn't make her! lol. Like just now I had the babies out and she was free ranging. I have her sister in the nursery cage with her (which I never recommend doing unless uknow what u rdoing) but I put the babies away and then grab Charlie & her sis and put them back. Charlie just goes and runs on the wheel and then chills on the shelf. Her sister right away goes and checks all the babies & snuggles them, bathes them, and lets them climb all over her. lol She will be a good mom one day!

But to be fair to Charlie, she is far too young to have been a mom. This was an accidental litter. She just turned 9 weeks old when she had them! I was a bit careless sigh. I knew she could get through the bars in the boys cage but I was 100% sure that she couldnt get to the boys cage with my rat proofing skills. She had to broke through the barrier behind a corner shelf unit, climbed up the wall between the shelf and the wall, get to the top, climb down a shelf, and then jump quite a bit over to where the boys were!

lessoned learned the hard way i guess. No worries since then I have moved the boys out, rearranged my entire rat room and now every cage with wide bars is getting hardware cloth!!!

But yeah it pretty much broke my heart to have her go through this so young. I feel a ton of guilt  Babies should not be having babies! I dont breed my females until 5 months at the earliest but generally 6 months.


----------



## moonkissed

More videos & a few pics.

19 days old today and they are little handfuls. The boys have figured out how to escape the playpen lol























https://youtu.be/ks0KBi68LA0

The escape: https://youtu.be/n17XEcFJ9f0


----------



## DustyRat

How I wish I had some babies, lol.


----------



## moonkissed




----------



## kksrats

Glad to see your runt is still doing well. Still so tiny!


----------



## Thor

Awwww sooooo cute!!!! :heart_eyes::heart_eyes::heart_eyes:


----------

